# لماذا يوضع على علب الماء تواريخ انتهاء ؟هل الماء ينتهي !!! ام ماذا؟



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2009)

*







-ان قوارير الماء مصنوعة من مادة بلاستيكية تحتوي على مادة مسرطنة تسمىdeha
و هذه القوارير تكون صالحة لمدة 24 ساعه فقط من لحظه فتح العبوة


-يوجد بعض الاشخاص يغسلون العبوة بالماء والصابون ويعقمونها بالملح ظنا منهم انهم ينقونها من هذه الماده الضارة....فهل هذا صحيح؟

عند غسل هذه العبوة بالماء والصابون سوف تعمل على زيادة تحلل المادة المسرطنة وبتالي سوف تتسرب الى الماء


-اللي عنده فضول علمي يقرأ مايلي:

اذا ارت التاكد من صحة هذا الكلام , خد عبوة الماء وانظر في اسفلها راح تشوف مثلث وداخله رقم مثل رقم (1)

-ماذا يعني هذا؟
ان هذه العبوه تستخدم مره واحده فقط --وقد استخدمت من قبل المصنع
اما بعض القوارير الكبيرة يكون داخل المثلت مثلا رقم (7)

وهذا يعني ان المصنع استخدمها مرة وانت ايها المستهلك تستطيع استخدامها 6 مرات فقط

 وهكذا...


​*


----------



## sara A (25 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *-يوجد بعض الاشخاص يغسلون العبوة بالماء والصابون ويعقمونها بالملح ظنا منهم انهم ينقونها من هذه الماده الضارة....فهل هذا صحيح؟*
> 
> *عند غسل هذه العبوة بالماء والصابون سوف تعمل على زيادة تحلل المادة المسرطنة وبتالي سوف تتسرب الى الماء*​


* طيب واللى ياما شرب من الميه دى يعمل أيه*

*ميرسى ريد روز على المعلومه المفيدة*
*ربنا يبارك جياتك*


----------



## Rosetta (25 يونيو 2009)

sara a قال:


> * طيب واللى ياما شرب من الميه دى يعمل أيه*
> 
> *ميرسى ريد روز على المعلومه المفيدة*
> *ربنا يبارك جياتك*



*يبقى راحت عليه 
هههههههههه
بصراحة يا سارة انا من الناس دي ..
بس من بعد ما قرات هالمعلومة رح بطل..
و من الافضل حفظ الماء في قوارير زجاجية ..

مرررررسي لمرورك يا قمرة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## kalimooo (25 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا red rose88

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## عاشقة يسوع (25 يونيو 2009)

بصراحه انا كمان لفت نظري وجود تاريخ وتحديد وقت لقناني ( قوارير ) الماء

بس ما كنت بعرف السبب 

تسلمي red rose  على المعلومات المفيده والمهمه


----------



## zezza (25 يونيو 2009)

معلومة حلوة يا روز 
ربنا يسترها علينا 
شكرا حبيببتى ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## جيلان (25 يونيو 2009)

*ايون حتى الكياس كمان البلاستيك استخدمها لمدة طويلة غلط
عشن كدى اخويا عمل حملة فى البيت وخلاها المياه زجاجية كلها هههههههههه
ميرسى يا سكر على المعلومة دى اول مرة اوعرف حكاية العدد الى فى الزجاجة من تحت*


----------



## totty (26 يونيو 2009)

*ايوه الحمله اللى اتعملت عن جيلان دى اتعملت عندى وفعلا بقى كله زجاج
اضمن كمان

ميرسى يا قمرتى على المعلومه المهمه دى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يونيو 2009)

معلومه هاااااااااااامه 

ميرررررسى على المعلومه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Rosetta (26 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا red rose88
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



*مررررررسي كليمو على مشاركتك 
ربنا ينور طريقك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يونيو 2009)

عاشقة يسوع قال:


> بصراحه انا كمان لفت نظري وجود تاريخ وتحديد وقت لقناني ( قوارير ) الماء
> 
> بس ما كنت بعرف السبب
> 
> تسلمي red rose  على المعلومات المفيده والمهمه



*مرررررسي على المرور عاشقة يسوع..
الرب يبارك حياتك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (26 يونيو 2009)

zezza قال:


> معلومة حلوة يا روز
> ربنا يسترها علينا
> شكرا حبيببتى ربنا يبارك حياتك


*
مرررررررسي يا zezza على مشاركتك 
يسوع يحماكي ​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 يونيو 2009)

بجد معلومة هامة 
تنبيه جميل
مرسي ليكي​


----------



## happy angel (26 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى ياقمرى معلومات هامة جداااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ana-semon (27 يونيو 2009)

ميرسيييييييييي red rose على المعلومات المفيدة دي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Rosetta (29 يونيو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ايون حتى الكياس كمان البلاستيك استخدمها لمدة طويلة غلط
> عشن كدى اخويا عمل حملة فى البيت وخلاها المياه زجاجية كلها هههههههههه
> ميرسى يا سكر على المعلومة دى اول مرة اوعرف حكاية العدد الى فى الزجاجة من تحت*



*مرررررررررررررررسي على المرور يا قمرة 
المسيح يحميكي​*


----------



## Rosetta (29 يونيو 2009)

totty قال:


> *ايوه الحمله اللى اتعملت عن جيلان دى اتعملت عندى وفعلا بقى كله زجاج
> اضمن كمان
> 
> ميرسى يا قمرتى على المعلومه المهمه دى*​



*مرررررررررررررسي على مشاركتك يا توتي 
ربنا ينور دربك +​*


----------



## Rosetta (29 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومه هاااااااااااامه
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومه
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*مرررررررررررسي يا كوكو 
نورت الموضوع ​*


----------



## Rosetta (29 يونيو 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> بجد معلومة هامة
> تنبيه جميل
> مرسي ليكي​



*مررررررررررسي يا قمرة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك +​*


----------



## Rosetta (29 يونيو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى ياقمرى معلومات هامة جداااا
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*مرررررررررررررسي يا هابي على مرورك العطر 
سلام المسيح يكون معك دايما​*


----------



## Rosetta (29 يونيو 2009)

ana-semon قال:


> ميرسيييييييييي red rose على المعلومات المفيدة دي
> ربنا يباركك



*مررررررررررررسي على المشاركة 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## white rose (30 يونيو 2009)

*معلومة مهمة كتير يا وردتنا الحمرا

للأسف الغالبية من الناس عم تكرر استعمال القوارير  و ما بيتخلصوا منها الا اذا انكسرت

يسلموا ايديك​*


----------



## zama (30 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل أوى ..
أشكرك ..


----------



## Rosetta (1 يوليو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *معلومة مهمة كتير يا وردتنا الحمرا
> 
> للأسف الغالبية من الناس عم تكرر استعمال القوارير  و ما بيتخلصوا منها الا اذا انكسرت
> 
> يسلموا ايديك​*



*مرررررررررسي يا white rose
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​*


----------

